# Anyone ever done rv parks



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

We are trying to figure out how we have to run power to each site, does it have to be a dedicated run to each pedestal? or with the pedestals all basically being sun panels can we figure the calculated load up and size our wire for that and run down and tap on to it for 4 or 5 pedestals.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

They sub panels around here. Trailer parks they real panels cause of the meter.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One of the things we didn't think about on the last RV job was the amount of _half-in-the-bag_ campers that just _had _to follow us around all 'effin' day.....

~CS~


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

nolabama said:


> They sub panels around here. Trailer parks they real panels cause of the meter.


Each pedestal is basically a sub panel do we have to run a feed to each pedestal or can we size the wire to feed a few pedestals and just tap on to it


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JmanAllen said:


> Each pedestal is basically a sub panel do we have to run a feed to each pedestal or can we size the wire to feed a few pedestals and just tap on to it


Code wise I don't know the answer to your question. I have seen it done both ways. BUT inspectors were real lenient after Katrina on those sites.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> We are trying to figure out how we have to run power to each site, does it have to be a dedicated run to each pedestal? or with the pedestals all basically being sun panels can we figure the calculated load up and size our wire for that and run down and tap on to it for 4 or 5 pedestals.


I feed from ped to ped, 7 on a 200 amp panel. I start with 250 MCM and drop wire size as I go 4/0 between 3 & 4, 2/0 between 4 & 5 and #2 to 6 & 7


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

backstay said:


> I feed from ped to ped, 7 on a 200 amp panel. I start with 250 MCM and drop wire size as I go 4/0 between 3 & 4, 2/0 between 4 & 5 and #2 to 6 & 7


That's how I've seen it done, more or less.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Correction, 1/0 between 5 & 6, 2 to ped 7. Check out the code book. It talks about loads and sometimes you will be able to calculate loads lower than 9600 VA per ped.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

check section 551.73 of the NEC. It gives a demand factor table for the number of sites and tells what VA each pedestal is to calculate your load. I work as an electrician at a lake and we have four campgrounds and about 500 RV sites - most 50 amp. The way ours are done is we have a main distribution panel centrally located in the loops. Then circuits of 2 to 5 RV sites radiate from it. 

Let's say that a loop has 29 each 50 amp sites. The calculated load would be 9,600VA * 29 = 1,160 amps with a demand factor of 42% = 488 amps plus a bathroom building with a calculated load of 52 amps. That makes a total of 540 amps. So we would install a 600 amp service. 

For the idividual circuits calculate load and account for voltage drop on each segment. A circuit with 5 sites would be 200 amps with 65% demand factor = 130amps which would be 26 amps per site. We would put that circuit on a 150a CB. As an example let's say the circuit lengths from the MDP to the first site then between the rest of the sites are respectivley: 276 feet, 152, 149, 176, and 157. With a voltage of 240, to keep the voltage drop down to 3% the first section would be 350 kcmil Cu, the next (at 104 amps) would be 300 kcmil Cu, the next (At 78 amps)250 kcmil Cu, the next (at 52 amps) 4/0 AWG Cu, the last (at 26 amps)2/0 AWG Cu.

Total circuit length 910 feet, ending voltage 232.89 volts, VD % 3.00

Run an appropriately sized EGC from MDP and since these are structures (as defined bey article 100) fed by a feeder they fall under section 250.32 and require a grounding electrode system and each one. We just drive two code minimum rods at each site or you can drive one if you want to test it and it reads 25 ohms or less.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I designed a voltage drop calculator for segmented loads using MS Excel (Office 2007) since I have to work with segmented loads like this over long distances (our longest circuit is 1,600 + ft). email me at: [email protected] if you want a copy


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> I designed a voltage drop calculator for segmented loads using MS Excel (Office 2007) since I have to work with segmented loads like this over long distances (our longest circuit is 1,600 + ft). email me at: [email protected] if you want a copy


Something like that would be good for parking lot lighting as well.


----------

